
Ask HN: H1B visa holder can launch a monthly subscription app? - ohsik
Hi, I&#x27;m working on an app that will have monthly subscription for users to use. I&#x27;m using Stripe for the subscription payment system and noticed that I need EIN number to actually activate my Stripe account to start correct payment. After some googling, it seems to be possible to get an EIN number as a H1B visa holder but what to make sure that I&#x27;m not missing out anything.<p>What is the best way for me to get the Stripe account activated and launch my app?<p>Thank you in advance!
======
brudgers
I recommend talking with an immigration attorney regarding the implications of
the action.

------
billconan
no, your active income can only be from your h1b sponsors.

